# Our new baby galah



## missllama (Dec 7, 2008)

Howdy everyone
I just bought my partner a 5month old galah, he is such a sook so friendly and beautiful!
the thing is i keep calling him "he" because the lady lady named him charlie but i wanted to know if its worth getting him dna sexed? i know it barley costs anything but is it hard to get done? 

i havent done it before but i know my friends have just sent away feathers and found out if its male or female

where in s.a do u send it too?

cheers
lana


----------



## J3ss_ (Dec 7, 2008)

cant answer those questions for you... but have you got any pics for us to see?


----------



## missllama (Dec 7, 2008)

J3ss_ said:


> cant answer those questions for you... but have you got any pics for us to see?



i will in a while im just charging up the rechargeable batterys, i want to put a video up of him but when i try loading videos anywhere on the internet it takes AGES is there any quick ways of doing it?
ill show u a pic asap when the batterys are done


----------



## bundy_zigg (Dec 7, 2008)

If you intend on breeding it then get it DNA'ed but if its just a pet just keep calling him a him hahaha  Its really easy to pluck a feather and send it off if you really want to know. You can also have it sexed by a vet via probing I think which is instant results.
Cant wait to see a pic


----------



## shane14 (Dec 7, 2008)

When they get older you can tell by eye colour, Males have brown to a black colour, Females have red eyes


----------



## itbites (Dec 7, 2008)

galah's are gawjus lil critterz! 
Your sooo lucky Lana..prob my fav bird to keep  
Can't wait to see pics!


----------



## cougars (Dec 7, 2008)

No need to DNA.Hens have a red iris, Cocks have a dark brown iris.


----------



## cougars (Dec 7, 2008)

bundy_zigg said:


> If you intend on breeding it then get it DNA'ed but if its just a pet just keep calling him a him hahaha  Its really easy to pluck a feather and send it off if you really want to know. You can also have it sexed by a vet via probing I think which is instant results.
> Cant wait to see a pic



Im pretty sure you dont probe birds.Well if you can Ive never heard of it


----------



## Helikaon (Dec 7, 2008)

cougars said:


> Im pretty sure you dont probe birds.Well if you can Ive never heard of it




im pretty sure she meant surgically sexing them endoscopicaly


----------



## bulionz (Dec 7, 2008)

um the way to tell is by there eyes if its red/pink its a girl black/brown its a boy


----------



## Helikaon (Dec 7, 2008)

bulionz said:


> um the way to tell is by there eyes if its red/pink its a girl black/brown its a boy



eye colour isnt always %100


----------



## Camo (Dec 7, 2008)

Just wait a little bit and have a look at the eye to sex the bird. If its a girl it will have a red ring around its pupil and its its a boy it will be a pure black eye.

No need for DNA with a galah.


----------



## cougars (Dec 7, 2008)

Ahh surgical sexing.Its not the best way to go anyway.DNA is much safer.


----------



## missllama (Dec 7, 2008)

thanks everyone for your imput everyone has said something different tho hehe
heres some pics ill take better ones tommorow

the other thing i wanted to know is he has really sharp nails that hurt!! best place to take him to get them trimmed? vet?


----------



## missllama (Dec 7, 2008)

these are the pics from the advert











OH and i forgot to add.. michael wants to call him alf... every animal in our house has the wierdest names thanks to him lol, i think charlie suits him more tho alf would be easier for him to learn tho i must admit


----------



## kakariki (Dec 7, 2008)

If it's a girl, her eyes will change by her 3rd year. Males keep the dark black eyes, females are much lighter. Something else I have found is the males are much gentler & don't usually bite as much. The females get quite nasty. DNA testing costs approx $15- $25 / bird and is done in Vic. Here is the link http://www.genescience.com.au/
It shows you how to do it & where to send it. Oh, & can I have some cuddle time with Charlie on Thursday?
PS Just checked the prices, I'm a bit out. It is now $28 / bird, sorry!


----------



## andyscott (Dec 7, 2008)

Well now that you have a galah, I guess your life is complete 

p.s. Charlie is both a male and female name, so tell Michael to sit in the corner and leave the birdie alone


----------



## Camo (Dec 7, 2008)

kakariki said:


> If it's a girl, her eyes will change by her 3rd year. Males keep the dark black eyes, females are much lighter. Something else I have found is the males are much gentler & don't usually bite as much. The females get quite nasty. DNA testing costs approx $15- $25 / bird and is done in Vic. Here is the link http://www.genescience.com.au/
> It shows you how to do it & where to send it. Oh, & can I have some cuddle time with Charlie on Thursday?
> PS Just checked the prices, I'm a bit out. It is now $28 / bird, sorry!


I can usually tell my galahs that i have bred by the time they are ready to go to a new home. If you get the right light on thier eyes when they are young its not that hard to sex them.


----------



## reptilegirl_jordan (Dec 7, 2008)

yea go charlie,its heaps cute!


----------



## ShnakeyGirl (Dec 7, 2008)

awww hun, hes gorgeous!


----------



## thesilverbeast (Dec 8, 2008)

Very cute! I wish i could have one! 



oh and sorry to get off topic, but did you ever take some enclosure pics for the sugar gliders?


----------



## Tsubakai (Dec 8, 2008)

They can be wonderful birds. I have two tame pet galahs. They are great little characters. 

I haven't trimmed the claws on mine but they've been kept in check with natural perches and a couple of those rough, concrete style ones to play on - seems to do the trick. Otherwise, my personal preference would be a trip to the vet for a quick trim under some light inhalational sedation. You could get a microchip inserted at the same if you wanted and it would allow your vet to do a good thorough post-purchase examination all without too much stress to the little guy.


----------



## froglet (Dec 8, 2008)

missllamathuen said:


> thanks everyone for your imput everyone has said something different tho hehe
> heres some pics ill take better ones tommorow
> 
> the other thing i wanted to know is he has really sharp nails that hurt!! best place to take him to get them trimmed? vet?


 

Very Cute New addition

In terms of clipping the nails, i find that the easiest way to do it is to actually using an emery board & filing them down


----------



## rodentrancher (Dec 8, 2008)

Cute little bird! I've hand reared a few galahs in my time - they make great pets. With the claws I used to just wrap the galah in a towel(so it can't bite you) and have the feet poking out. Then I used to just use my nail clippers to cut the tips off. Don't cut too far back as you will make the claws bleed. And if you don't want it to fly away(mine used to have the run of the house and yard), only trim the feathers on one wing, not two. This makes the wings unbalanced and they can't fly properly. Cheers Cheryl


----------



## bundy_zigg (Dec 8, 2008)

thanks - that is what I ment it just didnt come out well




Helikaon said:


> im pretty sure she meant surgically sexing them endoscopicaly


----------



## bundy_zigg (Dec 8, 2008)

are you a vet?




cougars said:


> Ahh surgical sexing.Its not the best way to go anyway.DNA is much safer.


----------



## Rainbow-Serpent (Dec 8, 2008)

He's cute, 

You could get him DNA sexed, but Charlie can also be a girls name 

If I were you, I would get him DNA sexed though.


----------



## missllama (Dec 8, 2008)

andyscott said:


> Well now that you have a galah, I guess your life is complete
> 
> p.s. Charlie is both a male and female name, so tell Michael to sit in the corner and leave the birdie alone



lmao bahahha, yes he really needs to stop naming our animals poor buggers have some wierd names lol!

and as for people being rude about my animals i have had forsale, i could no longer have the reptile enclosures i had on my new floors because they were being ruined so i sold one or two things and bought different enclosures  please dont try to make this bored spiteful


----------



## sagara_cp_2006 (Dec 8, 2008)

It is so cute, we used to have a Galah howevr he died earlier this year. Our Galah Freda was about 8 or 9 or even older. Good luck with the little guy they are beautiful and very friendly birds.


----------



## missllama (Dec 8, 2008)

aw im sorry sagara, its always hard loosing an animal especially one u have had for so long, michael and i love this little guy he is such a character, all i can hear right now is seed going everywhere on the floor lmao


----------



## kakariki (Dec 8, 2008)

I'll bring Charli a present on Thursday! Corky has a few games that Zac has taught him, they learn so quickly & be careful cos they will also pick up stuff you don"t want them to. Red's sister had Georgia from a baby & as she grew up, she was given an aviary down the back. The boys were only kids then & used to use the back shed for naughty stuff like making slingshots etc. One of Georgia fav sayings now? "Don't tell the ol' girl!". She then adds a very evil chuckle! :twisted:


----------



## gonff (Dec 8, 2008)

awsome! my friend has one they are soo cute.


----------



## missllama (Dec 8, 2008)

aw thanks sammy haha
yes he is so cheeky every 2 seconds there is seed EVERYWHERE and now we no why he just throws what he doesnt like on the floor lol its cute but very messy!!
u can see how scratched up my arms are when u come over! i am buying some nice big calcium and gritty perches for him tommorow to trim those nails down a bit!
georgia is gorgeous how old is she now? that is so funny  i bet shes cheeky too!


----------



## ambah (Dec 8, 2008)

Aww cute! My eclectus is a "Charlie" too.. And the best way to trim nails is file down with an emery board, as froglet suggested.. if you go to the vet, they'll just tell you his nails arent long enough for a trim cuz he's only a baby


----------



## missllama (Dec 8, 2008)

aw ok he is gentle so i will try that tonight lol maby i should change my occupation from a beauty therapist to an animal beauty therapist? or become an animal nail technician lol

do u have a boy or girl eckie? there beautiful!!


----------



## ambah (Dec 8, 2008)

lol!
he's a he.. we cover his head with a towel before going in for the filing.. i get my partner to put the towel over his head cuz they can hold grudges and i'd rather it be against him than me, lol :| but i think its good if you can train him to let you do it


----------



## missllama (Dec 8, 2008)

ambah said:


> lol!
> he's a he.. we cover his head with a towel before going in for the filing.. i get my partner to put the towel over his head cuz they can hold grudges and i'd rather it be against him than me, lol :| but i think its good if you can train him to let you do it



yea if he seems destressed about it ill stop i was hoping to get someone who wont be playing with him much to do it beacuse i dont want him hating michael or i lol

he is such a sooky la la i want to teach him to say that


----------



## kakariki (Dec 8, 2008)

Georgia is about 17yo now. We have a Cockatiel I handraised called Charlie. We always thought he was a he....until he laid eggs!!lol. She is a white face cinnamon, so is very difficult to tell.


----------



## shane14 (Dec 8, 2008)

Well my Major Mitchell's name is Saffie and hes only 1yo and he can say his name alot more other stuff. Where as Zimbi our galah is 2.5yo and cant talk as because he was found starving as a babie and as taken care of and now hes a normal loud Galah


----------



## missjohno86 (Dec 8, 2008)

Aww Charlie is soo cute, these birds flock in the hundreds where I live, I love the run waddle these lil guys do, sooo cute!


----------



## kakariki (Dec 8, 2008)

missjohno86 said:


> Aww Charlie is soo cute, these birds flock in the hundreds where I live, I love the run waddle these lil guys do, sooo cute!



Run-waddle! What a great description, lol. We have huge flocks here too, and Corella. Georgia does her little skippety-doo-dah when she chases the kids. She runs as she is too scared to fly! lol.


----------

